# DVC Bay Lake Towers confirmation today



## 1965 (Oct 23, 2013)

i confirmed a  DVC Bay Lake Towers at the contemporary (1) bedroom (1) Bathroom May 16,2014 to May 23,2014
It was an ongoing search started (3) months ago
It cost me  (42) TPU points

I was told by people on this board. I could get one of the most desirable
DVC Resorts in one bedroom one bathroom. If I had a large # of TPU points
and If I started the process at least (7) months in advance.

100% spot on!!


----------



## Gracey (Oct 23, 2013)

Great exchange :whoopie:


----------



## dvc_john (Oct 23, 2013)

Actually, BLT 1-bedroom units have 2 bathrooms.


----------



## littlestar (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice exchange.  And yes, the one bedrooms have two full bathrooms.


----------



## rovitm (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi
What did you exchange to get this unit?  Do you own a resort or rci points?




1965 said:


> i confirmed a  DVC Bay Lake Towers at the contemporary (1) bedroom (1) Bathroom May 16,2014 to May 23,2014
> It was an ongoing search started (3) months ago
> It cost me  (42) TPU points
> 
> ...


----------



## ctrayer (Oct 23, 2013)

Excellent exchange!!!  The info on this board is amazing!

Bay Lake Tower is one I have never exchanged into as of yet.  I put in an Ongoing Search for mid September - mid November 2014 next year though...fingers crossed.  I left a check-in window of almost 60 days so I'm hoping BLT will pop up.

Congrats!!!


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 23, 2013)

1965 said:


> i confirmed a  DVC Bay Lake Towers at the contemporary (1) bedroom (1) Bathroom May 16,2014 to May 23,2014
> It was an ongoing search started (3) months ago
> It cost me  (42) TPU points
> 
> ...



Good for you!


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Oct 23, 2013)

1965 said:


> i confirmed a  DVC Bay Lake Towers at the contemporary (1) bedroom (1) Bathroom May 16,2014 to May 23,2014
> It was an ongoing search started (3) months ago
> It cost me  (42) TPU points
> 
> ...



Not only do they have 2 bathrooms, but they accomodate 5 people:  1 king bed in the master bedroom, 1 pull-out sofa, and 1 pull-out sleep chair .  Congrats!  I am going in January.  I wasn't able to get the week of my choice through RCI, so am going on dvc points instead;  I'll be paying a bit more .


----------



## rocketraj (Oct 23, 2013)

Congrats! 
I recently put in an on-going search using WM for either of the last two weeks of August for any of the WDW units - 2B. Hope I find a match...


----------



## herillc (Oct 23, 2013)

rocketraj said:


> Congrats!
> I recently put in an on-going search using WM for either of the last two weeks of August for any of the WDW units - 2B. Hope I find a match...



You will. WM trades very well in RCI. Also Aug is not the peak season in Orlando or FL.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 1, 2013)

Very nice!! Enjoy!


----------



## DisneyFan444 (Nov 14, 2013)

*RCI Exchange w/points*

I just confirmed a 2br at BLT for June 7th with an RCI Points Exchange. 
It is actually possible!  I know I was very lucky, I only got it because I happened to be searching RCI WHEN it updated.  It was 12:20 CST btw.  There was actually both a 1Br and a 2Br at that time and there was a AKV at that time as well as others.  They were gone by 2:30 so the window to get them is very limited.

So now that I have it, is there anything different for an RCI exchange guest that I should know about.  I know I won't be able to use the roof deck during wishes. But are there any other restrictions or benefits available?  

Any idea what view BLT exchanges usually have?  

Thanks.


----------



## paxsarah (Nov 14, 2013)

When I called to get the Disney reservation number for our May exchange, they confirmed that it was a lake view, and I'm told that most BLT exchanges are lake view.

Other than the "privilege" of paying the $95 fee , and as you mentioned no roof deck, I don't think there are any differences coming in on an exchange.


----------



## Catira (Nov 14, 2013)

I exchanged into BLT 2 years ago and my unit was bay lake view


----------



## DisneyFan444 (Nov 14, 2013)

I called RCI and they were able to confirm that the room code for me is 2B2 which I've seen on other posts is a Lake View.  The room code also had a "/2B50".  Any idea what this means?  

Did anyone have a split 2BR (studio and 1BR combo) or were they regular 2Br's?


----------



## Weimaraner (Nov 14, 2013)

Since I haven't stayed at any Disney resort, can someone fill me in why a BLT is so special? The pools? Proximity? Fewer deposits?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 14, 2013)

1)Close to Magic Kingdom, literally walking distance
2)Newest resort available in RCI, except for Aulani
3)Large units, two bathrooms in 1 bedrooms
4)Hard to get


----------



## JimMIA (Nov 15, 2013)

Weimaraner said:


> Since I haven't stayed at any Disney resort, can someone fill me in why a BLT is so special? The pools? Proximity? Fewer deposits?


The big thing is proximity to Magic Kingdom.  If you stay to the bitter end, you can just walk home rather than waiting in line for the monorail.  You also can monorail to Epcot with one easy, simple change of trains.

I don't know how difficult BLT really is.  It's a medium-sized resort (maximum of 428 units) with high per-night points costs...so that means a lot of owners who might potentially exchange out via RCI.  

I would say it's pretty doable if you a) start your OGS early enough, and b) limit your search to BLT.  If you list several DVC resorts, you're likely to get SSR, AKV, or OKW, rather than the smaller BLT.


----------



## dunwu (Nov 15, 2013)

Congrats!
We just bought into BLT, and the same week with lake view costs 275 DVC pts, which translate into ~$1240 MFs, besides the >20k initial investment. So I believe you got yourself a great deal




1965 said:


> i confirmed a  DVC Bay Lake Towers at the contemporary (1) bedroom (1) Bathroom May 16,2014 to May 23,2014
> It was an ongoing search started (3) months ago
> It cost me  (42) TPU points
> 
> ...


----------



## JimMIA (Nov 15, 2013)

dunwu said:


> Congrats!
> We just bought into BLT, and the same week with lake view costs 275 DVC pts, which translate into ~$1240 MFs, besides the >20k initial investment. So I believe you got yourself a great deal


Yep...and BLT dues just went up more than 6% for 2014!


----------

